# Online Bank Transfer



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

This may not appear to be relevant at the point but we all do online banking and use bacs. I need someone who knows about banking. I was due to be paid a sum of money via a online transfer. The sort code was correct, account name correct but the account number was wrong by 1 digit(instead of 23 it read 22 which the branch of Nationwide told me did not exist) This was confirmed by the bank manager of our bank last week. I made another visit today and the lady phoned head office. They said that it would probably not even left the senders bank - in any event it would be returned as not having such account with the that sort code and account number to receive it. I am lead to believe that the bank of the sender found an account at HSBC to deposit it, but the sort code would definitely not have matched. Does anyone work in the banking world and motorhome have any advice. My own take on this is that 'someone' is using this to avoid paying me. I has only been owing for 3 years!!!


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Nowadays it's all done by Faster Payment system not BACS.
The account name is irrelevant as it's not checked.
What's important is 'who made the mistake'. Did you give them the correct sort and account, then they typed it wrong doing the transaction? Or did you give them the wrong number?
If the former then it's not your problem, they owe you the money and I'd recommend a Letter Before Action via your solicitor, followed by Small Claims Court.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*On line transfer*

We have him the right sort code and the right account number but after no action for two months my other 'alf sent the details again but got one digit wrong.
Our branch manager phoned my husband after a request to do so and he confirmed the under that sort code there was no account number which we gave the second time (no excuse I know) but the bank system had no valid acc no to pay it into. The money was returned but, as we have been told by him is that his bank Halifax paid it into an HSCB acc. Their sort codes start at 40 ;; ;; ours was 07 ;; ;; so how does that make any sense. We have been waiting for this money for some time and it is ironicle that on the edge of at last getting it paid this happens. We only have his word that his bank paid it to an HSBC account - why would they do that?? I do appreciate your reply. Thanks


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I think this someone is trying not to pay you.
If he had been trying to pay you, you would have received a call from him saying that he tried to make the transfer but the account number was not correct.
They would not have deposited the money in some random bank. All the numbers must correspond to the instruction.


----------



## TommyK (May 10, 2012)

MGDavid is correct.

The fact that you gave the payer the wrong account number is irrelevant.

Under the FPS (Faster Payments System) the destination sort code & account number combination (i.e. yours) is checked as part of the confirmation process. Nationwide will, therefore, have immediately (and I do mean immediately) rejected the payment as "Invalid destination sort code / account number" and the cash will never have left the Sender's Bank Account.

If, coincidentally, Nationwide had been having system problems at the time of the transaction they would have accepted the payment for later processing with a warning to the Remitting Bank. On discovering the incorrect details they still would have returned the payment - they would not, under any circumstances, attempt to find a match, and certainly not one at another institution. FPS payments cannot be (easily) recalled once processed so Banks & BS's do not take chances with payments directed to invalid account details - it would also be a breach of the FPS scheme rules.

Even if the payment had not met the FPS standards and been remitted by another method e.g. BACS or CHAPS, Nationwide would still not have sent it to HSBC for onward processing. The only place Nationwide would send it would be back to the Remitting Bank.

The only way it could have ended up in an HSBC account was if the Sender created a payment with those details on them.

I know this from industry experience.

You're being misled.

Tommy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tommy is correct.
I think maybe your next port of call is write to the persons bank for confirmation and then notify your own bank that you intend to use the ombudsman to clarify the situation. You may then go to court, depending on the amount as to which court.

cabby


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Online bank transfer*

I know what the replies are and I agree entirely, also at my bank yesterday they said that the payment would never have left the payee's bank, this s just a small explanation that hasbeen given by 'another'

1) The details I was given was incorrect.

2) The details or account number that I was given wasin fact the details (account number) of an HSBC account, it and this is how thebank explained it at the time is not the case of just going back to thatpersons account I beieve and just withdrawing it back.

3) I had to put it in writing the error and asked thatthe bank reclaimed it in whatever process they do, and they can only do thisone the account holder of the incorrect details agrees to etc.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*On line transfer*

Can't believe its taken me so long to sus it out, I have to collate all the details and input from 'another' which proves it did go back to his bank, hope our bank will confirm that a bank transfer can be made with only an account no. to go on.
Have information on the sort codes used by all the banks. So how would one find which bank +branch had a particular account number. Thanks to all who have input into this it is much appreciated.


----------



## TommyK2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Firstly, apologies to the Mods for the duplicate profile. I wasn't aware I could only post 5 times - this profile can be deleted when this thread is resolved.



ambegayo said:


> ...I have to collate all the details and input from 'another' which proves it did go back to his bank...


Why are you having to do anything?



ambegayo said:


> ...hope our bank will confirm that a bank transfer can be made with only an account no. to go on...


No, you need both the Sort Code and the Account Number.



ambegayo said:


> Have information on the sort codes used by all the banks. So how would one find which bank +branch had a particular account number...


The short answer is "you don't"! Sort Code & Account Number combinations in the UK must comply with what is known as the "Modulus Check". Basically, the 6 digits of the sort code and the first 7 digits of the account number are fed in to a formula to produce a check digit and this becomes the 8th digit of the account number. The banks use some pretty sophisticated software to generate their own combinations and to check that outbound payments are correct. Given that the sort code book was, when I last checked one, about 50 pages long, there's no way you can do it (unless, of course, your software skills are pretty nifty!)

There is absolutely no way that your payment ended up at HSBC if 'another' used the details (even with the incorrect account number) that you gave him. If however, you also gave him an incorrect sort code then it's possible, just possible, that it was then a valid combination.

I think it's time for you to go on the offensive. Tell 'another' that you don't care if he sent your payment to the wrong bank, that's not your problem and / or demand proof that he sent it to Nationwide and it ended up at HSBC (Your bank can't do much beyond confirm that you have not received any payment.) And start investigating (and threatening) Small Claims if the amount is within the appropriate range.

Tommy.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

]Thanks Tommy, I'm pretty sure his bank is Halifax but have no details.
No point in pursing it through our bank as it has been said it never left his.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Computer help re facebook*

How do you stop every facebook entry on your computer giving an email t you emails?


----------

